# scompattare archivi in formato 7z con parti e password

## KinG-InFeT

allora ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere

ho N file (9) divisi in parti così

archivio.7z.001

archivio.7z.002

archivio.7z.003

archivio.7z.004

archivio.7z.005

archivio.7z.006

archivio.7z.007

archivio.7z.008

archivio.7z.009

essi contengono un file .avi ma anche se da linea di comando gli do

```
7z x archivio.7z.001 -p power
```

mi da errore (ovviamente setto anche la password per l'strazione)

```
root@KinG-InFeT ~ $ 7z x archivio.7z.001 -p power

7-Zip 9.13 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2010 Igor Pavlov  2010-04-15

p7zip Version 9.13 (locale=C,Utf16=off,HugeFiles=on,2 CPUs)

Processing archive: archivio.7z.001

Error: E_FAIL
```

come posso fare?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

provato a fare (grazie a meh) una cosa del genere

```
cat archivio.7z.* > archivio.7z
```

e poi andarlo a estrarre con

```
7z x archivio.7z -p power
```

ma mi da il seguente errore  :Sad: 

```
Error: Can not open file as archive
```

come posso fare  :Sad: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Se non ricordo male, le opzioni in 7z vanno passate senza spazio.

Prova ad usare

```
-pPassword
```

----------

## KinG-InFeT

sisi lo so, ma il problema era solo un pacchetto danneggiato quindi non funzionava niente :S

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> il problema era solo un pacchetto danneggiato quindi non funzionava niente :S

  :Very Happy:  Bene, (ma male per il tuo archivio). Se è tutto a posto, tagga il titolo con un bel [RISOLTO]  :Smile: 

----------

